
Wells Fargo Asks Court to Force Customers to Arbitration in Fake Accounts Cases - ourmandave
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/24/business/wells-fargo-asks-court-to-force-customers-to-arbitration-in-fake-accounts-cases.html
======
macmac
The obvious counter here is that the clients are arguing that WF acted outside
any agreement in opening the accounts.

